# What choke should I used with Hevi-shot 12 Ga 1 1/2 T Shot?



## santoy6699 (Nov 4, 2011)

I use a Beretta 390 12 Ga for turkey and predator hunting, but my pattern was not that good so I bought a Primos Jelly Head with .655 constriction. I work great on turkeys out to 50 yards. My question is can I shoot Hevi-shot Dead Coyote 3 in 1 1/2 T shot through the Jelly Head or should I buy a less constictive choke like a Carlson Dead Coyote for coyote hunting?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't know the answer to your question. But I have Mossberg 835 and use the heavy shot T's and the dead coyote choke tube and it has a good pattern out to about 70 yards.


----------



## ESTOSZ (May 24, 2010)

I have to agree with Ruger, the dead coyote choke tube works great with the heavy shot T's. It also works great with #4 buckshot. I mainly use the #4 buckshot because it is alot cheaper than the heavy shot T's. I also use it in a Mossberg 835


----------

